# Laying in a holiday supply



## doubles shooter (Nov 4, 2016)

I happened to stumble on a good sale of sharp cheddar. Two pound blocks for $4.99 so I bought all they had. Wound up with 38 pounds. It was the last day of the sale so sadly I couldn't go back and get more.













cheese.jpg



__ doubles shooter
__ Nov 4, 2016






I cut it into 1lb sticks.













cheese2.jpg



__ doubles shooter
__ Nov 4, 2016






Into the smoker for 3.5-4 hours of cherry/apple smoke













cheese3.jpg



__ doubles shooter
__ Nov 4, 2016






Done and awaiting vac packing. Not strong on the color, but past experience perfect smoke flavor.













cheese4.jpg



__ doubles shooter
__ Nov 4, 2016






All bagged up in Lisa's pretty gold bags. I cut some down to 8oz size too. This is the start of my Christmas gifts. Going to keep both of my smokers busy making goody packages for friends and family.













cheese5.jpg



__ doubles shooter
__ Nov 4, 2016


----------



## meatsweats86 (Nov 4, 2016)

Wagmans......great store! That's a lot of cheese. Where do I sign up to be on the mailing list?


----------



## xray (Nov 4, 2016)

That looks great! I buy most of my cheese from Wegman's and I find that the sharp cheddar you have purchased tastes the best when smoked.

I did 16lbs last year, and I am down to my last 8oz block, time to do more!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 4, 2016)

Your gonna have plenty of happy friends & family!!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 4, 2016)

Looking good, nice supply!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 5, 2016)

DS, Nice job on the cheese,folks will love that as a gift!


----------

